# New Member's ride!!



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum  [smiley=beer.gif]

Remeber to use the code with the IMG tags when you post pics from your photobucket account.  


```
[IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/tailchaser0527/Back2Small.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/tailchaser0527/FrontSmall.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/tailchaser0527/DeckSmall.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/tailchaser0527/Back1Small.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/tailchaser0527/LeftSmall.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn17/tailchaser0527/RightSmall.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Neat Skiff, Welcome.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

That is a sweet little ride. What is the make of that skiff?


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

It's homemade, a friend of mine has the mold for it ;D. Actually we're looking for a catchy name, any suggestions would be great.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

looks tippy


sorry but it's my job till i can get un-shore to take over.


nice skiff I like it simple and sweet. I would name it something like sting ray or along the ray type lines, it just has that look. how much to pop another from the mold ?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> It's homemade, a friend of mine has the mold for it ;D. Actually we're looking for a catchy name, any suggestions would be great.


Hewes Your Daddy... ;D Sorry the lapstrake hull reminds me of a Hewes... ;D

Neat little skiff.

Cheers


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > It's homemade, a friend of mine has the mold for it ;D. Actually  we're looking for a catchy name, any suggestions would be great.
> 
> 
> Hewes Your Daddy...  ;D  Sorry the lapstrake hull reminds me of a Hewes...  ;D
> ...


JUST TO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Probably right at 2g's , no plywood.


----------



## flytieguy (Jan 12, 2007)

I dont know why... when asked for a name for that little skiff ... I looked at it, and it looked mean! 
LOL! ;D

Barracuda Skiffs... Barracuda ... that's the name I would use.


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Working man's skiff!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> It's homemade, a friend of mine has the mold for it ;D. Actually  we're looking for a *catchy* name, any suggestions would be great.


"Catch-Craft" 


Catch-Craft fever, ner ner nerrr! [smiley=rockin.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Barracuda would actually be pretty ironic. The friend that has the mold actually doesn't do boats he does mopar hoods, the cuda included!


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Catch Craft sounds too 70's. No offense to you old guys on here. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

but people might associate barracuda with fishing for barracuda. my .02 and who you callin' old? :-?


----------



## mountaingun (Mar 4, 2008)

With the paint scheme and the shark eye lights. Put a dorsal fin on it.Looks like a shark.???? Great White Skiff Company.???


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Anybody older than me is an old man. And anybody younger than me is a punk kid. ;D

Don't worry, i'm just bitter that i'm 25 and already going bald. [smiley=1-tears1.gif]


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Grey center console and poling platform would look kinda "sharky". :-?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Just messin' with you, I am an old man. I thought I was bald when I was 30, looking at pictures the other day, sure had a bunch of hair compared to these days, oh well. 

Are you looking for a name for just this boat or are you planning on manufacturing more and looking for a name for your boat company?


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

Right now, just a good name i can put on the side. I plan to buy the mold from him, build a deck mold, and start to produce them, after I buy a house and have my own garage to modify and work out of, not the landlord's. I may build a few between now and then, simply because I like designing and building them as much as I like fishing them. I'm always looking to modify something to get shallower, faster, smoother, etc.. One of the major changes I'll probably make is add boxes to the rear and make it a pocket drive. And, possibly go a little wider, maybe 70" instead of 56". Mainly I want to keep it simple and as inexpensive as possible. Keep in line with welded aluminum boats price wize and have a quieter, drier, smoother, better, fishing boat.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have the perfect name... but it's gonna cost you a hull... I can also do the logo...  You'll have to sign a non disclosure agreement an I get rights in perpetuity... ;D

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

> I have the perfect name... but it's gonna cost you a hull... I can also do the logo...   You'll have to sign a non disclosure agreement an I get rights in perpetuity...  ;D
> 
> Cheers
> Capt. Jan



Ha! If he is a little short Capt. I would gladly throw in a first born!  ;D

And I just want a ride to go catch fish,

James


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

> > I have the perfect name... but it's gonna cost you a hull... I can also do the logo...   You'll have to sign a non disclosure agreement an I get rights in perpetuity...  ;D
> >
> > Cheers
> > Capt. Jan
> ...


So, it's settled. You have his first born, and my wife's cat. You sure drive a hard bargain. Let's have it. [smiley=deal.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Now that's good humor! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice looking simple and sweet. Like to see a flat spot along the gunnel up front for a TM and not to wide so you can keep it in a single garage or half a double without turning it sideways. 

Trim tabs may need a little.......adjusting? 

Very quiet in shallow water a real, "Sweet Stalker"


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Go with your forum name or a combo of your last name and forum name. 

Boat Company would be your last name. Model name would be Tailchaser


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Go with your forum name or a combo of your last name and forum name.
> 
> *Boat Company would be your last name. Model name would be Tailchaser*


X2
And go with "Barracuda" as a personal name for your boat for the reason you pointed out with the connection with glass mopar parts. 

Sounds like you have a good business model, Good luck.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

My last name is too close to the word scrotum :-/. Scrotum Skiffs, i'm not sure i want my boats made fun of all the way through grade school . Tailchaser would be a pretty good boat name. I also thought of S.S. boats could be silent stalker, shallow stalker, or dozens of combinations. Even scrotum skiffs. ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Scrotum Boatworks*​Boats with ballz!​
;D ;D ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Neat ride you have there. THe only thing i might change would be to have the front deck level with the sides.


----------



## mountaingun (Mar 4, 2008)

You could always trade for a Riverhawk.


----------



## tailchaser (Mar 16, 2008)

No Thanks, I'm 250#'s and so is my fishin' partner. In his gheenoe the draft is considerably affected by our big a$$es, and a little "tippy".  And all you gheenoe guys don't even start, this thread isn't about how shallow you draft . 

I'm gonna get reamed for that one.[smiley=pound-on.gif]


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There's no replacement for displacement... ;D


----------

